# Kenworth T370 finally arrived



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Just arrived in the shop. Tomorrow is cleaning and decals and all the clearance lights. Will post new pics tomorrow.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice truck,best of luck with it


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

That's one spiffy looking salt truck.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice truck are u putting a plow on it if so what kind and is it just for winter use


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW....Nice truck. Can i come up and drive it..I have my CDL


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. No snow plow for this one. The other 4 salt trucks have 10' plows but this one will salt only. It is only for winter use. I will need all summer to polish all that aluminum!! LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks good Doug. Congrats


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet looking Rig Doug.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks Great! Who gets to ride in style all winter long in the nice new salt truck? If I worked for you I would volunteer for that job.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice rig!! Someone is going to enjoy running that this winter!!


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

why auto i ask


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

next the stacks lol


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

you mean that perty truck sits in a garage for six months like a Harley ?:laughing:

why an 8' air flo ? any preferences ?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice truck. What kind of payload is it good for? Engine? Auto? $70,000 + ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That truck is beautifull, I love the little KW's. Does it have hydraulic brakes? KW made a good decision to bring an affordable truck into the market.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Deco;883977 said:


> you mean that perty truck sits in a garage for six months like a Harley ?:laughing:
> 
> why an 8' air flo ? any preferences ?


It's at least a 10' and I'm sure it's suited to the max legal load the truck can carry.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

air brakes most likely...never heard of a Kwopper with hydraulic s


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

JD Dave;884031 said:


> It's at least a 10' and I'm sure it's suited to the max legal load the truck can carry.


not with hydraulic brakes it isn't:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Deco;884033 said:


> air brakes most likely...never heard of a Kwopper with hydraulic s


KW make a 19,000 GVW truck that has hydraulic brakes, just an FYI.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

legal in the U.S. ???


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Deco;884034 said:


> not with hydraulic brakes it isn't:laughing:


I wish I was as smart as you maybe you can let me on all the little secrets you have to help me expand my business.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;884035 said:


> KW make a 19,000 GVW truck that has hydraulic brakes, just an FYI.


The T-170 has juice brakes... 19,500 gvwr if i remember right...

Extremely Nice Truck you bought there Doug!


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

how bout 26k ?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Triple L;884050 said:


> The T-170 has juice brakes... 19,500 gvwr if i remember right...
> 
> Extremely Nice Truck you bought there Doug!


check that out ....


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Deco;884062 said:


> check that out ....


The Kenworth T170 is a straight truck in a 4x2 configuration with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) up to 19,500 lbs. Standard features include the PACCAR PX-6 engine rated up to 300 hp or 660 ft-lb of torque, 8,000 lb. front axle and 11,500 lb. rear axle, hydraulic brakes, low-frame height chassis with 19.5 inch wheels... just so everyone knows


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;884050 said:


> The T-170 has juice brakes... 19,500 gvwr if i remember right...
> 
> Extremely Nice Truck you bought there Doug!


Your right Chad, I should have realized by the rubber on it. I would gander to guess that the 370 has 12 fronts and 23 rears but I'm sure Doug will update us. I would never buy hydraulic brakes on a big truck anyways.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

are you sure about the braking apparatus ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Deco;884079 said:


> are you sure about the braking apparatus ?


Nice to see you changed your response 92XT or is this Turbodesiel? Glad to see your back being yourself again.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Deco;884040 said:


> legal in the U.S. ???


Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

JD Dave;884041 said:


> I wish I was as smart as you maybe you can let me on all the little secrets you have to help me expand my business.


your doing fine ......keep it up


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

cretebaby;884109 said:


> Why wouldn't it be?


sig. reads toronto


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

wow that is an amazing salt rig. i would love to get to drive that. how many tons can you hold in the hopper?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

looks like 5-7 depending on CANADA dot regs


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Deco;884131 said:


> sig. reads toronto


Ya, what is your point?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

cretebaby;884153 said:


> Ya, what is your point?


same weight regs ? :waving:


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Deco;884149 said:


> looks like 5-7 depending on CANADA dot regs


I guess its good for 8 - 12 metric tonnes payload.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

there ya have it


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thats a great looking truck! Good luck this season! Update us with pics of the lights and logos.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;884101 said:


> Nice to see you changed your response 92XT or is this Turbodesiel? Glad to see your back being yourself again.


Edgie tonite are we? LOL


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn KW are nice trucks and now someone gets on in "salt truck" configuration. Good thing I'm not in Toronto or things would be getting [email protected]! lol

Nice trucks and equipment Doug!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm guessing 33K and a payload around 8.5-9 ton. Tell us who wins the cookie for being the closest


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;884296 said:


> I'm guessing 33K and a payload around 8.5-9 ton. Tell us who wins the cookie for being the closest


Let me refine my guess. 33000 gross, payload mto spec-9.0 metric tonne.

Message (sent from my handheld)


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple L;884066 said:


> The Kenworth T170 is a straight truck in a 4x2 configuration with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) up to 19,500 lbs. Standard features include the PACCAR PX-6 engine rated up to 300 hp or 660 ft-lb of torque, 8,000 lb. front axle and 11,500 lb. rear axle, hydraulic brakes, low-frame height chassis with 19.5 inch wheels... just so everyone knows


This was a custom order T370 with 26000lb GVW with juice brakes. The engine is a paccar Px6- 250hp. The salter is a 10' Airflow hyd drive. Payload legal in Canada is about 5.5-6 tonnes.

The truck is an automatic so it is easy for any employee to operate as in Canada 26000lbs does not require a heavy truck liscense. The Cab and chassis was close to $70 000 plus salter and hyd etc...


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JD Dave;884069 said:


> Your right Chad, I should have realized by the rubber on it. I would gander to guess that the 370 has 12 fronts and 23 rears but I'm sure Doug will update us. I would never buy hydraulic brakes on a big truck anyways.


10 ft 20 rears hyd brakes!


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Deco;884149 said:


> looks like 5-7 depending on CANADA dot regs


We have loaded 9 metric tonnes in the same size hopper...legally?? about 5.5-6 tonnes


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

The truck could be liscensed for more weight but we need the option of allowing any employee to drive it...so we put the maximium allowance before the driver will need an upgraded liscence.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

DellDoug;884847 said:


> 10 ft 20 rears hyd brakes!


sorry 12 ft and 20 R with hyd brakes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Missed this earlier, awesome truck Doug.

You guys from the great white north are making me jealous, obviously your economy isn't in the pooper like ours. Or pricing. Or both.



JD Dave;884035 said:


> KW make a 19,000 GVW truck that has hydraulic brakes, just an FYI.


Don't argue with santo\turbodieselidiot\92XTmoron, he knows EVERYTHING.



cretebaby;884109 said:


> Why wouldn't it be?


Cuz santo\turbodieselidiot\92XTmoron knows everything, just axe him.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DellDoug;884847 said:


> 10 ft 20 rears hyd brakes!


Personally I don;t like hydro brakes but I totally understand why a large company like yours would buy them. Much easier to find drivers. I'm really jealous of that truck. Enjoy.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Deco;884033 said:


> air brakes most likely...never heard of a Kwopper with hydraulic s





Deco;884034 said:


> not with hydraulic brakes it isn't:laughing:


Thanks for making me feel stupid last night and then oh so good today.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice truck and spreader. Good luck with it this winter.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Good looking Kw. Should serve you well this winter.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DellDoug;884846 said:


> This was a custom order T370 with 26000lb GVW with juice brakes.
> 
> The truck is an automatic so it is easy for any employee to operate as in Canada 26000lbs does not require a heavy truck liscense. The Cab and chassis was close to $70 000 plus salter and hyd etc...





JD Dave;885200 said:


> Personally I don;t like hydro brakes but I totally understand why a large company like yours would buy them. Much easier to find drivers. I'm really jealous of that truck. Enjoy.


Does Canada require a CDL for air brakes?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;885492 said:


> Does Canada require a CDL for air brakes?


Not that I'm aware of but you have your air brake endorsement. On the the farm you can drive anything other then a tractor trailer with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;885492 said:


> Does Canada require a CDL for air brakes?


Why didn't you axe decopage?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;886312 said:


> Why didn't you axe decopage?


I was having trouble decoding his answers.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

lOOKS GOOD.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments. I will open a new thread this afternoon with the pics of the Kenworth ready to go work.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

cretebaby;885492 said:


> Does Canada require a CDL for air brakes?


 In the province of Ontario up to 26000lb gvw can be driven by anyone with a valid liscense. Over 26000 you require either a D liscence for straight truck or an A liscence for tractor trailer applications. A "Z" endorsement is required for any vehicle with air brakes. So In the case of the Kenworth at 26000lbs anyone with a valid liscence can operate the vehicle and there is no need for a Z endorsement as the truck has hydralic brakes.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Deco;884054 said:


> how bout 26k ?


My c4500 has plates for 26K and is juice brakes!

Have never had a problem stoping!

Almost every C4500/5500 are at 26K around here.

Very NIce truck man good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Deco;884033 said:


> air brakes most likely...never heard of a Kwopper with hydraulic s





Deco;884040 said:


> legal in the U.S. ???





Deco;884034 said:


> not with hydraulic brakes it isn't


Before you start talking inform yourself!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DellDoug;886664 said:


> In the province of Ontario up to 26000lb gvw can be driven by anyone with a valid liscense. Over 26000 you require either a D liscence for straight truck or an A liscence for tractor trailer applications. A "Z" endorsement is required for any vehicle with air brakes. So In the case of the Kenworth at 26000lbs anyone with a valid liscence can operate the vehicle and there is no need for a Z endorsement as the truck has hydralic brakes.


Thanks,

It's a common misconception that air brakes require a CDL here.


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

What a beauty !! You will love that kenworth.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

02DURAMAX;886823 said:


> Before you start talking inform yourself!:laughing::laughing:


That'll never happen.

He's had half a dozen (at least) usernames and has spouted off like the ignoramus he is with everyone of them.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

are you a moderator oomkis?

whats your beef ? i have no clue what you are posting about . 

every time i post, you reply with negative responds.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Deco;887146 said:


> are you a moderator oomkis?
> 
> whats your beef ? i have no clue what you are posting about .
> 
> every time i post, you reply with negative responds.


Monsterplow.

I knew I missed at least one of your former usernames.


----------



## chevyford (Dec 4, 2009)

is it a 4x4? never seen a little KW


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

chevyford;888948 said:


> is it a 4x4? never seen a little KW


LOL, that is no little truck... Thats what i'd consider a full size straight truck... Its not even Low pro...


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple L;888969 said:


> LOL, that is no little truck... Thats what i'd consider a full size straight truck... Its not even Low pro...


Your right..it is full size. Just shortened for good turing radius. It is 4x2 but with 3 tonnes of salt on it it will go through allot.


----------

